# Laufrad mit ca 140 Speichen



## Phantom-theG (18. April 2005)

Hallo,
könnt ihr mir ma ne bestellpage (oder gebraucht) geben.. wo ich felgen/laufräder mit/für 140 Bespeicherung finden/kaufen kann..
KEINE MIT NUR 40!!
THX AN EUCH 

gruß


----------



## arno7gang (18. April 2005)

sowas? Das kleinste Laufrad hat allerdings 24"

http://www.classic-cycle.de/

unter 'Laufräder'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantom-theG (18. April 2005)

ja, nur ehhh    ich brauch nen 20"    ICH HAB NEN BMX:..  hab sowas schon ma  in bikezeitschriften gesehen.. darum such ich jetzt auch so danach


----------



## P.A.C.O (18. April 2005)

http://www.classic-cycle.de/oxid.ph...satz-140-Speichen.-Vorder--und-Hinterrad.-20/

Das sieht mir aber nach 20Zoll aus......


----------



## ZoMa (18. April 2005)

wozu brauch man sowas denn? 95 Speichen waren ja schon unnötig und schwer..


----------



## asco1 (21. April 2005)

144s VR @ pimpgarage.com

144s HR @pimpgarage.com

der Laden is in Regensburg.

Sag' ihnen 'nen schönen Gruß von Basti (www.lowriderbike.de)


----------



## man1ac (22. April 2005)

is doch mal überunnötig un ausserdem wiegt des ding dann 50000000 tonnen (das gewicht ist nur über den daumen gepeilt   )


----------



## asco1 (22. April 2005)

man1ac schrieb:
			
		

> is doch mal überunnötig un ausserdem wiegt des ding dann 50000000 tonnen (das gewicht ist nur über den daumen gepeilt   )



sieht aber geil aus.  *blingbling*


----------



## man1ac (22. April 2005)

son ding würd ich mir an nen beachcruiser bauen aber net an nen bmx auch wenns geilo aussieht


----------

